# my car pix from bimmerfest -look inside-



## xs3x (Feb 28, 2002)

stay tuned for more coming soon!:smokin:


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

I think the idea was to admire other people's cars at the event. You *did* notice that there were other cars there, didn't you? 

I'm just messin' with ya. Your car looks great. :thumb:

BTW nice gloss... Zaino?

--SONET

Edit: Oops, I just noticed the forum you posted this in. I feel like such a dork! heh


----------



## xs3x (Feb 28, 2002)

SONET said:


> *I think the idea was to admire other people's cars at the event. You *did* notice that there were other cars there, didn't you?
> 
> I'm just messin' with ya. Your car looks great. :thumb:
> 
> ...


of course, i have pics of other cars also!! just need to find an appropirate thread and post them on there..

i just did a wash wax on friday..it was Napa brand


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

I like the smoked tails on the black paint. Nice! :thumb: 

BTW, I thought you said your front spoiler wouldn't be ready for Bimmerfest...


----------



## xs3x (Feb 28, 2002)

Mystikal said:


> *I like the smoked tails on the black paint. Nice! :thumb:
> 
> BTW, I thought you said your front spoiler wouldn't be ready for Bimmerfest... *


i kept on bugging the bodyshop so he took the time to put it on for me:thumb:


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

xs3x said:


> *
> i kept on bugging the bodyshop so he took the time to put it on for me:thumb:  *


LOL, that's the way to do it. You sure "bugging" didn't entail any "threatening"? 

:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## xs3x (Feb 28, 2002)

Mystikal said:


> *
> 
> LOL, that's the way to do it. You sure "bugging" didn't entail any "threatening"?
> 
> :lmao: :lmao: *


:lmao: :lmao: of course not


----------

